# Marque des SSD d'origine



## hike (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
quelle est la marque des SSD montés d'origine sur les Mac , imac 2011 et les derniers (ceux à 1300) en particulier !?


----------



## storme (31 Décembre 2012)

Je veut pas dire de bêtises, mais il me semble que c'est du Samsung.


----------



## hike (1 Janvier 2013)

J'pensais pas à Samsung


----------



## edd72 (1 Janvier 2013)

Il y a deux fournisseurs (comme souvent: cas des superdrive, des dalles...), dont voici le lien entre la référence "info matérielle" et le fabricants:

- APPLE SSD *SM*###E  = Samsung
- APPLE SSD *TS*###?  = Toshiba


----------



## hike (2 Janvier 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Il y a deux fournisseurs (comme souvent: cas des superdrive, des dalles...), dont voici le lien entre la référence "info matérielle" et le fabricants:
> 
> - APPLE SSD *SM*###E  = Samsung
> - APPLE SSD *TS*###?  = Toshiba



Merci


----------

